# Another identify this classical piece thread



## eisregen (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been trying to find out where this is from for quite some time. It sounds very familiar so I am guessing it is famous.

http://rapidshare.de/files/29518739/8.mp3.html


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I can only tell you that it is Baroque and it sounds like Vivaldi.


----------



## eisregen (Aug 15, 2006)

I used the Vivaldi tip and found out that it is actually an original piece inspired by Vivaldi. Thanks for the hint, strange though as I could have sworn I had heard it somewhere else.


----------

